# Greetings!



## Dewy (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I am just getting into this hobby and just wanted to stop by and say hello.

I intend to model:
N Scale

1996 to present BN/BNSF with UP as a competing company
Pacific Northwest primarily, (I live by, and drive next to the Whitney pike which services a Refinery, 2 lumber yards, and a Dog food manufacturer.

I want to include a (best as I can) replica of the Deception Pass area.

Spring time with lots of greenery, not that it matters for Washington though as it's always green up here.

I am in the early planning stages still, I have the Whitney Pike drawn up. I intend to take it through a little yard that is in my home town and then down to the Seattle Sea Port area with their large yard and intermodal terminal.

I was thinking I could do a Seattle to Los Angeles run with Portland in between with the three yards to really incorporate UP.

I am still working out how much space I have, I either have to negotiate with the wife for the entire garage, or try to floor and wire the attic. I am the guy though that will buy a new house if I have to, I can't settle, lol.

Anyway, I will be rummaging through the forums for tips and pointers. Thanks all already for the info here and pictures.

Cheers!

PS: I am railfanning the Whitney line and write down the engine numbers everyday, and plan on taking some pictures of them and the industries if anyone is interested in that. I am offering to go get pictures of anything else in the area as well if anyone needs them for prototyping something from this area.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good morning, Dewey, and welcome to the Forum! We have quite a few N scalers here, so you won't lack company. Settle in and make yourself comfortable---we're all beginners at something we're working on, so don't be shy. Nice to have you join us!


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey all.Just bought a house and getting back into N scale after 8 yrs...wife allotted me 3ft by 25ft in the basement ..will post pics and progress....thanks


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, guys!
As for "negotiating" with the wife for train space........here's how I pulled it off. 
I collected lots and lots of "stuff" over a period of several years until there was no more room for "stuff" under the beds, in the closets, or in the basement. 
One day, when I came home with some more "stuff", she calmly said "Ya' know, you should build yourself a building in the back yard for all your stuff".
I was on the phone 26 seconds later calling general contractors for an estimate on an outbuilding. :laugh:
I now enjoy a 30'X40' heated garage in the back yard that is all MINE! 
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> I was on the phone 26 seconds later ...


:laugh: ... before any chance that she might change her mind!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good move Bob, that's the way to get things done!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I just love stories with a happy ending....*wiping a tear*


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That caper took place almost 15 years ago  and I've had many, many happy hours since :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Dewy (Sep 29, 2011)

Now, that's classic.

Advice like that is priceless!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Dewy,

N scale here too. I just bought a new workbench because this damn hobby is taking over my "Man Cave". Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Step one remove wheelchair ramp from garage...step two reassemble as train table in basement


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well guys I got started in HO about 1986 when my wife baught me a train set...I also got a book called The HO Railroad That Grows by the late great Lynn Westcott...the book was written in 1958 so the electronics are way outdated but...the benchwork and and other info is still use today...I'm re-reading it now and it all comes back...good reading for newbies..just remember we have DCC now....lol


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh yeah ..Im into N scale now cause a 4 by 8 sheet of plywood in HO is a monster in N


----------

